# Red Tiger shrimp videos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look here: Caridina cantonensis sp. "Red Tiger" videos

There are two 'actors' on videos. One is a berried female, the second is an active male 

I'm sorry for adding more yellow and orange colors. I used a yellow table lamp.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice shrimp!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

gudluck with these shrimps igor. I hope they will breed and sell them to us.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Two females spend all the time in almond leaves I can see only males 
I hope females are still there and hold their eggs.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

They look great Igor!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.
Waiting for the babies ....


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What do the almond leaves do for the shrimp? Ive always wondered about that


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> What do the almond leaves do for the shrimp? Ive always wondered about that


Nobody can answer for sure.
They lower pH a little, they grow a bacterias and microorganisms that shrimps like to eat. They work like a a tonic (relax shrimps and fish).

People even think that they are natural aphrodisiac, but I'm not sure about this


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I checked the tank yesterday. And I still have two berried red tiger females.
One of them has lost part of eggs, but it's not bad.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Igor, the Red tiger babies that hatched do they have the Red stripes? I have heard that they might not show them so want to know if you can see them yet....

I found another female in the tank, thought she was one of my blonde orange eyed tigers, but when I shown the light on her, she's a Red!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Igor, the Red tiger babies that hatched do they have the Red stripes? I have heard that they might not show them so want to know if you can see them yet....
> 
> I found another female in the tank, thought she was one of my blonde orange eyed tigers, but when I shown the light on her, she's a Red!


My babies were 2-3mm long, just born. They were a little brown, not completely transparent.
They were small. I hope I will have a chance to answer to your question in several weeks


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Artificial hatching*

I've found a red tiger skin/shell with four eggs on it.
It might was a skin from female that got berried about 2.5 weeks ago and had only several eggs.

I've separated the eggs from the skin and put them into a box with an air stone. They are floating about in a box pushed by current now.

I'm trying to *artificially hatch *them. We will see what will happen


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Cant wait to see some pictures of the babies. =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BlueEL said:


> Cant wait to see some pictures of the babies. =)


I have pictures, but a shrimp there is very small. All newborn shrimps are very similar.  I will make pictures when they grow a little.

The only cardinal babies are different. Look here: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/berried-cardinal


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't see any babies in the tank for now 
I hope they are hiding between almond leaves.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I don't see any babies in the tank for now
> I hope they are hiding between almond leaves.


Igor,I think they died like mine.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Igor,I think they died like mine.


No, they are not. Even if they have died, they did this differently 

Actually, I just fond one small shrimp on a filter sponge. It's from that bunch.

Anna asked about red stripes. I was not able to see stripes. I guess that shrimp is clear, but it has longer body than neocaridina. And this shrimp has reddish head.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

IGOR....I believe that is the red tiger's baby. I am sure that they are born clearish and then develop the striping as they get older...same as the blue tigers/regular tigers. Whether they will have Red stripes or not is debatable?
I had heard from others, that some strains do and others don't. The German bred ones ( the one's you got from me) are reputed to breed true! Hopefully that is the case. I would like to get a male from you, when you have enough to spare, for my lonely female!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> IGOR....I believe that is the red tiger's baby. I am sure that they are born clearish and then develop the striping as they get older...same as the blue tigers/regular tigers. Whether they will have Red stripes or not is debatable?
> I had heard from others, that some strains do and others don't. The German bred ones ( the one's you got from me) are reputed to breed true! Hopefully that is the case. I would like to get a male from you, when you have enough to spare, for my lonely female!


Yes, it was a red tiger baby for sure. There is no doubt in this 

First of all, it looks different from my neocaridina shrimp babies. Second, there is NO other shrimps that can produce babies in that tank 

I have two females and three males red tiger now, and they all look healthy and active. 
My small colony looks strong. I can give or exchange to something one male even now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found a berried ref tiger again.
And moved her to a tank with Fluval Stratus substrate. It has lower pH (7.2, not so low  )
I hope this will help babies to survive.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

How come the ph is 7.2? Is this the ebi or flora substrate?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> How come the ph is 7.2? Is this the ebi or flora substrate?


That's right. It's a Fluval shrimps substrate.
It was 6.8 in the beginning, but after several WC it's 7.2 only. I hope it will be lower. We will see.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*New Video*

Video: Berried red tiger (Caridina cf. cantonensis) shrimp on a tank side


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Video: Berried red tiger (Caridina cf. cantonensis) shrimp on a tank side


lots of babies


----------

